# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.3.1 - another 2 Samsung and another 2 HTC added!

## mohamed73

*Octoplus Box JTAG v1.3.1 - another 2 Samsung and another 2 HTC added!*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.3.1 is out!  *Added support for:*
Samsung SGH-I537, Samsung SGH-T599, HTC Desire SV (PM86100), HTC HD Mini (PB92100)!   Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.3.1 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* - *Samsung SGH-I537*  - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *Samsung SGH-T599* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *HTC Desire SV (PM86100)* - added Unlock (via Read codes), Repair CID, Repair IMEI (A/B),  *- HTC Desire SV (PM86100)* - Repair: OSBL, HBOOT, RECOVERY, HTC (Security area) partitions.
- *HTC HD Mini (PB92100)* - added Unlock (via Read codes), Repair CID, Repair IMEI,  *- HTC HD Mini (PB92100)* - Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*Updated pinout pictures (RESET pin was located and added) for LG CU720 and LG TU720.**Added Software manuals for supported phones.**Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.**Released some improvements to the main software.*   
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

